# Glucosamine



## nysirk (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a 9 yr old female Belgian mallios shepherd mix, I have been feeding her a diet with Glucosamine in it, I have heard the Glucosamine pills help very much for their joints, Is there any possible overdose of it? Would it be to much to give her the pills and the food? I just want her seiner years to be as comfortable as possible, any ideas?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

My female GSD is 7 in August. I started her on glucosamine and condroitin about 6 weeks ago. She takes (1) 750 mg pill a day. I think it helps.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

a kibble with glycosamine in it, is not enough to support the joint structure. seniors, or any dog that has issues needs a theraputic dosage. 12-1800 miligrams a day. usually the joint supplements will come in 500 mils per pill. they need at least two or three pills a day.
if you are going to start this you should also add other supplements that work together with the joint supplement, like ester c, fish oils, hyaluronic acid, etc.
some dogs might be sensative to condroitin (gasy in the stomach) or certain sea based products, its trial to see which works best. if a dog has reactions to these, or even if they don't another great joint alternative is chicken collagen, which is absorbed better by the body since its more like the natural collagen the body makes.

i have never seen a dog OD, on a joint supplement, as long as you stick with regular recommended doses. the biggest thing is toleration as i explained above.

debbie


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

My Gretchen has been taking Glu-Chond for years. As a 2-3 yr old she had 3 knee surgeries for torn crutiate ligaments. The orthoepedic vet said to give her 1500mg every day. I crush it in her food and Axl gets it as well. I thinks it's helped with her arthritic problems. She now has DM which the Glu-Chond doesn't help, but we give it to her for the other issues.
She also gets Missing Link, SynoviG and CytlM....all supplements that help.


----------

